# Potty Training Kittens...???



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, apparently the little man isn't potty trained. haha. I think he went potty in the litter box the first time I put him in there, and didn't think much of it, just thought I was showing him where the potty was. Well, then he went poo in the bathroom, and went pee ON MY PILLOW! *dies* haha. So now we've gotta potty train him.

So far, I've read that smaller litter boxes, hissing at him when I catch him not using the litter box and putting him in it, putting him in there after meals and drinking, after playing, and also scratching at the litter with his paws, or putting stool in it are all encouraging behaviors.

Anyways, is there anyone here with experience in litter training a kitty? Any more suggestions/pointers?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not much of a cat person...I ultimately realized this when I was 9 and my mom brought one home. I think we had him for a week. LOL To this day I just don't know what to do with them...I treat them like they were dogs. 

Anyway, I remember my mom trying to litter train the kitten. She used to take his paws and scratch them in the litter. I think she would put him there at certain times during the day as well to try and encourage him to go. 

I just realized that this is probably no help at all, but I already typed this all out so here ya go. :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I've had several cats and kittens over the years. I don't remember potty training any of them. I just showed them where the litter box was and they knew what to do. I don't remembere a cat peeing or pooping anywhere besides outside and in the litter box. I do remember one cat years ago who spent the first part of his life inside and after he was a few years old, we started letting him outside some. He would come inside from outside to use the litterbox. I don't think he ever learned that it was ok to potty outside. :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Taking their paws and making them scratch at the litter is always how I'd trained them to know that this was the place to go potty. That never seemed to be a problem as they never went anywhere else besides the box!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have read several places that it's best to start kittens with NON clumping litter. I have no idea why this is, and I have no idea if it holds any water or not, just what I've read. I realized after getting our cat that I know nothing about them, so thank goodness she's had zero issues, litterbox or otherwise, or I'd have no idea what the heck to do! Good luck!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Crisis averted. He's using the litter box now. XD

I actually read all of those things online and was doing them. But thanks anyways for helping!


----------

